# Can someone please explain to me how Aragorn is Isildur's heir?



## Mirkwood

I find it hard to comprehend. Wasn't Isildur living a LONG time before Aragorn was? Didn't Isildur die at a young age, thus [maybe] not having any children to succeed him?

How the heck can Aragorn be the heir of Isildur? Please, simplify all this for me.


----------



## Ithrynluin

Well Aragorn is not Isildur's son,but through loooooong years he is a descendant of Valandil,Isildur's son.


----------



## HLGStrider

Isulder did not die young, at least not by our standards. He was well into manhood, but still in what could be considered his prime, or perhaps even late youth, for a Numenorean. Numenoreans had extremely long lives (Aragorn was eighthy at the time of the LotR, and he lived to be over two hundred). Valinor wasn't Isulder's only son either. There were others but they were slaughtered in the war, I believe.

Aragorn is also related to the line of Anarion (Elendil's second son) through a grandmother.


----------



## Mirkwood

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *Aragorn is also related to the line of Anarion (Elendil's second son) through a grandmother. *



Ok, so he's technically not Isildur's heir, but Elendil's? I see...


----------



## Rúmil

He is the thirty-ninth in direct male descent from Isildur. Isildur had four sons, Elendur, Aratan, and Ciryon, who died when Isildur were ambushed at the Gladden Fields, and Valandil, too young to go to war, who stayed at Imladris; hre was the longfather of Aragorn. Isildur came to ME at the age of 110. He died 122 years afterwards, after having aided his father in founding Arnor and Gondor. Also, I think Valandil was the last man born in Valinor after the Downfall, and the three first were definitely born in Númenor. So there is plenty of space for Aragorn to be Isildur's heir.


----------



## HLGStrider

There are a lot of advantages to being Numenorean.

Isulder was a pretty good guy on his own until he fell. Saved a sapling of the tree and stuff like that. Poor fellow.


----------



## Halasían

Recommended reading on this is Appendix A in the back of the Return of the King and Disaster at the Gladden Fields in Unfinished Tales. Isildur had one son in Arnor when he and the older sons were ambushed in the Gladden Fields. The appendix also has the line od succession from Isildur to Aragorn II Elessar.


----------



## Brent

> _Originally posted by Mirkwood _
> *I find it hard to comprehend. Wasn't Isildur living a LONG time before Aragorn was? Didn't Isildur die at a young age, thus [maybe] not having any children to succeed him?
> 
> How the heck can Aragorn be the heir of Isildur? Please, simplify all this for me. *



The length of time that passes is immaterial when one speaks of someone being "the heir" of somebody else. Heir is a legal term that detmines who gets the property of someone who dies. The Numenoreans had laws of inheritance and the Kingship that was Isildur's by right would pass to his "heir". 
You can often go sideways through a family tree to find "the heir"


----------



## Gil-Galad

well,I can't say anything more because Rúmil said everything which can be said.


----------



## ILLOTRTM

Gil-Galad- I'm constantly getting the same feeling from Ancalgon 

Well, I think the appendexes *I'm sorry if that's wrong * solve everything! You can usualy look to them for answers. At least inthis sort of thing, anyway.


----------



## Legolas_lover12

> * so he's technically not isildur's heir, but elendil's? i see. . .*




no, he is both isildur's and elendil's heir. isildur being the son of elendil.


----------



## BluestEye

*Isildur' Heir - a genealogy research*

Mirkwood (and all who's interested), here is a link to a page (in Hebrew) that I wrote about Tolkien's "TLOTR".
At the end of this article there is a long sentance which is a Link (also in Hebrew) to my private research of Tolkien's "Fantastic-Genealogy" (THIS, for change is made in English... 
Click it and download it (it's in DOC format for Word97... it was done some years ago). Amongst the many pages of Genealogy you will find a page with all the information you'll need to understand Aragorn's family lineage.

...oh! And don't tell me I'm crazy having done that ant-work 
Thanks,

BluestEye

http://www.demons.org.il/lib_tolkin.html


----------



## Lantarion

Elgee, that's *Isildur*. I'm tired of seeing 'Isulder' in all of your posts. 
And while I'm nitpicking:


> Isildur had four sons, Elendur, Aratan, and Ciryon


ROTFLMAO! Need I say more?


----------



## Rúmil

Took you a long time to react to that Isulder thing Pontifex! 

And as for that, I said:


> Isildur had four sons, *Elendur, Aratan, and Ciryon*, who died when Isildur were ambushed at the Gladden Fields, *and Valandil*, too young to go to war, who stayed at Imladris


 Please read my posts to the end before judging my reckoning capabilities.


----------



## Tyaronumen

Sorry -- but the long standing translations of the Red Book of Westmarch have recently been found to have been totally incorrect.

"Aragorn" is actually the Hobbit word for "hairpiece" and Isildur's HAIR (piece) was named Aragorn.


----------



## HLGStrider

Isulder begot Valium and after a long succession of hairs one begot Airuthorn who in turn begot Airugorn who married Ourwen after battling the evil forces of Sourin... 

Aren't I evil?


----------



## ILLOTRTM

Ack, my eyes! I... it's burning my eyes!


----------



## HLGStrider

He he he he he...  

Well I went to Moreder and Fraudo and Samwyse through the ring into Mt. Doom and the Nazgil came after us and Gandof.


----------



## Rúmil

*falls and wriggles on the floor in agony*


----------



## Lantarion

Heh, I knew that Rúmil, but it did look quite funny: "Four sons, 1, 2 and 3.." 
LOL, nice post Elgee.


----------



## Rúmil

You just like making gratuitous fun of me, that's all


----------



## HLGStrider

You and Isulder... and Elron... and Glorefendale, and Baren and Loothin.


----------



## Legolas_lover12

hehehehehe.....................................and Fordo................................


----------



## HLGStrider

don't forget Uncle Bulbo... 

and what was the name of that guy with the bow? Laygoughloss?


----------



## ILLOTRTM

And let's not forget Bowrowmeer!


----------



## Legolas_lover12

hehehehe......................................or fairameer and marriee.  


(this is fun)


----------



## HLGStrider

Doen't u juzt luv descussing Toleken awn thuh forim?


----------



## Legolas_lover12

yessssssss aye duuu!!!


----------



## ILLOTRTM

ROTFLMAO


----------



## Lantarion

Plees stap tolkin laik idiots! Yu cant komperhend th angiush ths iss cosing me!!


----------



## HLGStrider

Hay, u due naught no houw harred et es too mespell awl theez wurds. Sum wurds our empossible too creeatevly mespell...


----------



## Legolas_lover12

shiiiiiii es ritt yu nooo.


----------



## HLGStrider

Uv coarse Eye'm write.


----------



## Legolas_lover12

...................and elrous...............................


----------



## HLGStrider

I've decide to stop... evan thou et es sew muhch phun. We've been tormenting these people too long.


----------



## Legolas_lover12

ok, it was fun while it lasted!!!


----------

